# Ariens AX Carburetor Jets



## Jeff Wood (Oct 12, 2018)

I own an Ariens 30 Deluxe with the AX 306 engine. I live at 8700ft in the mountains of Utah and have been running the machine for a season and a half now. It snows a lot up here and I'd estimate the machine has moved over 800 inches of snow since new. As a result of that I'm always looking to get everything I can out off it. I've been running the Ariens high altitude carb jet (>5000ft) since new but it still runs rich at this altitude. 

Are there other carb jets available that will fit in this carb? I can't seem to find any useful information from ariens about availabile jets and carb tuning.

What I'm thinking about doing is trying the low elevation carb jet from the 254cc engine to try and lean out the mixture a bit more. Does anyone know if the carbs on these two machines are the same, or if there is a way to tell the size of the orifice on the jets ? 

Thanks for any light anyone can shine on what's available.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if some Honda jest may fit. You'd have to do some comparison's.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Jeff

I bought a deluxe 28 with the AX 254cc that tossed the crank through the side of the block. In my research I found the AX is made by LCT.
As for the carbs ... ?
I haven't been into one of the LCT carbs to do any comparison with a predator which would make swapping them easier.

Can't say for sure if these would fit https://www.ombwarehouse.com/search.php?search_query=jets&section=product


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also be able to get some info from LCT's Service Parts Catalog: http://lctllc.com/service_parts_catalog/


.


----------



## Jeff Wood (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks. I dug around the LCT website and came up with all the part numbers for the various high altitude jets for the Ariens engines but LCT doesn't seem to sell the regular jets outside of a full carb. I believe the 306cc high altitude jet I have is a "92". But can't seem to find the size of any of the other available options online. Looking at some pictures of Honda jets they look very close and I see that boats.net has a full range of them available. I might just order a Honda jet and see if it fits. Ariens jet vs Honda jet attatched.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Measure the jet you have in there now with a small drill index. Then solder the jet closed, and drill a new smaller hole.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just serviced an AX 208cc engine that had had old gas in it for two years. Needless to say, the carb bowl was pretty crusty, and the float needle was seized in place and I could not get it out without breaking it.

I happened to have a Predator 212cc carb lying around, so I started swapping out parts. it looks like the following parts interchange:

bowl
bowl nut
float
float needle
float needle pin

I am almost positive that the jets and the emulsion tubes would also interchange.


----------



## Jeff Wood (Oct 12, 2018)

That's awesome information thanks for doing that comparison. I think I'll probably give the predator jets a try then.


----------

